# reinstallation win : nous n'avons pu créer ou localiser une partition ...



## johann51 (31 Août 2019)

Bonjour depuis plus de 2 ans, je tente désespérément de réinstaller windows via Boot Camp, a chaque mise à jour d'osx, j'espère qu'apple ait réussi a trouver la parade, mais rien y fait ! Toujours cette satanée erreur bloquante !
J'ai lu ici ou la que beaucoup d'autres personnes connaissaient ce problème suite à une réinstallation souhaitée avec fusion drive, la première fois, aucun soucis et après viennent les problèmes 
Merci d'avance, cela me désespère ...

iMac retina fin 2015 avec osx à jour


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2019)

johann51 a dit:


> Bonjour depuis plus de 2 ans, je tente désespérément de réinstaller windows via Boot Camp, a chaque mise à jour d'osx, j'espère qu'apple ait réussi a trouver la parade, mais rien y fait !


Hé ben, faut vraiment être patient.


johann51 a dit:


> Toujours cette satanée erreur bloquante !


Quelle erreur bloquante ? Il faut en dire plus, nous ne sommes pas devins.


johann51 a dit:


> J'ai lu ici ou la que beaucoup d'autres personnes connaissaient ce problème suite à une réinstallation souhaitée avec fusion drive, la première fois, aucun soucis et après viennent les problèmes


Tu as lu quoi exactement, où, cite des liens, tes sources ?

Il faut commencer par le commencement. Tu as un iMac 5K de 2015 dont on ne connaît pas la taille-écran ?. A la base ton iMac ne pose aucun problème, je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai un modèle équivalent. Il n'y a aucun problème à télécharger un fichier .iso chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...il faut sélectionner le fichier *Windows 10 May 2019 Update* et impérativement en 64 bits. Le nom exact du fichier .iso sera *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso*.

On ne bidouille rien avant, car le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable et ne supporte en aucun cas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné. Déjà, tu aurais eu une idée très précise du déroulement de l'installation en ayant lu ce message épinglé en tête de section... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...dans lequel tu aurais lu qu'il n'y a rien à préparer, même pas un support pour stocker les pilotes/drivers.

Alors, quel est ton problème ?


----------



## johann51 (31 Août 2019)

oui désolé, j'ai le message : nous n'avons pas pas pu créer une partition, ni localiser une partition existante 
c'est le message que j'ai depuis 2 ans, a chaque tentative...
j'ai eut cet iMac 27", Boot Camp fonctionnait, j'avais un problème avec ma souris bluetooth, et du coup j'ai décidé de formater, mal m'en a pris...
j'ai telecharge le fichier iso, la partition se réalise correctement, je boot sur le programme d'installation windows, je choisi la partition BOOTCAMP que je formate, puis j'ai ce satanée message d'erreur !
Merci de prendre du temps pour moi !


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2019)

Comme tu mentionnes que tu as un FusionDrive, je ne suis pas compétent. Dans un premier temps, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, puis en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.



On va demander à notre ami macomaniac de faire un petit passage dans ton message, histoire de décortiquer ce qui peut clocher avec ton FusionDrive.


----------



## johann51 (31 Août 2019)

ok je fais ca !


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         542.3 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +566.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            35.2 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2019)

Bonsoir *johann
*
Il apparaît que la partition *apfs* du HDD a une taille de *542,3 Go* + *0,2 Go* pour la petite partition *EFI* = *542,5 Go*. Le HDD ayant une capacité de *1 To* > il y a donc *457,5 Go* d'espace libre.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au Fusion Drive (et spécifiquement à la partition *apfs* du HDD) > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste tout l'affichage retourné.


----------



## johann51 (31 Août 2019)

merci macomaniac


```
iMac-de-Johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 457 683 075 072 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 542 312 054 784 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            35.2 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac-de-Johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2019)

L'espace libre a bien été récupéré. Après vérification de l'*apfs* du Fusion Drive qui n'a révélé aucune erreur.

- pour l'installation de Windows --> je te renvoie à *Locke*.​


----------



## johann51 (17 Novembre 2019)

macomaniac, j'ai encore fait des bêtises en tentant de réinstaller windows

mon disque dur ne fait plus que 800 go 


```
iMac-de-Johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         775.3 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +799.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  176.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk2s5

iMac-de-Johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

*johann*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## johann51 (17 Novembre 2019)

merci beaucoup 


```
iMac-de-Johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 224 682 250 240 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 775 312 879 616 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49180
A problem occurred; undoing all changes
Modifying partition map
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         775.3 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +799.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  177.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk2s5

iMac-de-Johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Une erreur inconnue --> a empêché la récupération de l'espace libre.

- je dis : "inconnue" > car la vérification de l'*apfs* en préalable n'a révélé aucune erreur dans l'*apfs*.​
Redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->

- dans l'angle gauche supérieur du panneau > presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" et sélectionne l'option : "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Le *Conteneur apfs* global est alors affiché.​
- sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus.​
Cela fait > quitte l'Utillitaire de disque > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*). 

- de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## johann51 (17 Novembre 2019)

merci 


```
ast login: Sun Nov 17 21:18:14 on console
Restored session: Dim 17 nov 2019 21:07:21 CET

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-de-Johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 224 682 250 240 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 775 312 879 616 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  176.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk2s5

iMac-de-Johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Problème résolu cette fois : le *Conteneur apfs* du Fusion Drive a retrouvé sa capacité de *+1 To*.

- moralité : il n'y avait pas d'erreur (attestée) dans l'*apfs* > mais il y avait une erreur (cachée) quand même...​


----------



## johann51 (17 Novembre 2019)

t'es vraiment un chef...
je ne te ferais tout de meme pas l'offense de te qualifier de bricoleur de mac du dimanche...


----------

